# Twisted Minds CC.



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

A lil about us.
we are a car club established on March 6th of 2009.we are family oriented club.all our members are like family to us.we not only focus on cars but also on bikes.
we first stated our club with a idea and with the hope to make our club known all over.all thow we are a new and small club at this time we hope to one day make it blow up.we got love for every club out there and we hope you guys like our bikes.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 16 2009, 08:21 PM~16002371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

this is my black bike i had it since i was about 12.i still havent came up with a name for it yet.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

my little brothers bike.its no were near done but just thought id post it.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

OH yeah ... What up peeps AZ is in the house !!! wassup fellas keep posting them bikes up man!!!!

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 16 2009, 10:04 PM~16004910
> *OH yeah ... What up peeps AZ is in the house !!!  wassup fellas keep posting them bikes up man!!!!
> 
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill have mine up tomarrow.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Which one u have like 3. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 17 2009, 12:35 AM~16006449
> *Which one u have like 3. :biggrin:
> *


 Oh yeah chaos is balling like that??? Big money... Hey if I decide to throw a show around the second or third week of Jan do you think you guys would attend??


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 16 2009, 10:04 PM~16004910
> *OH yeah ... What up peeps AZ is in the house !!!  wassup fellas keep posting them bikes up man!!!!
> 
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 17 2009, 11:46 AM~16009644
> *Oh yeah chaos is balling like that??? Big money... Hey if I decide to throw a show around the second or third week of Jan do you think you guys would attend??
> *


well try but most likely yeah just gata think of a good excuse to call off at work :biggrin:.and if you need help putting it together or watever pm me and well see if we can help you out with something bro.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 17 2009, 02:33 PM~16011258
> *well try but most likely yeah just gata think of a good excuse to call off at work :biggrin:.and if you need help putting it together or watever pm me and well see if we can help you out with something bro.
> *



I appreciate it bro.. I've been asking all the people I know alonge w just asking some big names some advice.. Im just trying to do a show and shine type deal.. no entry fee... but I still plan on giving out some awards... Mostly just to get people together you know...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up Twisted Minds, I'm always down to help fellow lowriders out. Got a crappy lil bike shop at my place. if you guys need help with assembly.


a AZ bike show and shine would be awesome, a cook out with all the clubs and a cruise.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 17 2009, 06:34 PM~16013759
> *I appreciate it bro.. I've been asking all the people I know alonge w just asking some big names some advice.. Im just trying to do a show and shine type deal.. no entry fee... but I still plan on giving out some awards... Mostly just to get people together you know...
> *


sounds like a good idea man.i sent you a pm regaurding that.like i said just let us know.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 17 2009, 06:56 PM~16013998
> *what up Twisted Minds, I'm always down to help fellow lowriders out.  Got a crappy lil bike shop at my place.  if you guys need help with assembly.
> a AZ bike show and shine would be awesome, a cook out with all the clubs and a cruise.
> *


cool thanx bro :biggrin: .if you need help finding things like car audio and stuff like that shoot me a pm i always come accross things like that for cheap.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 17 2009, 06:56 PM~16013998
> *what up Twisted Minds, I'm always down to help fellow lowriders out.  Got a crappy lil bike shop at my place.  if you guys need help with assembly.
> a AZ bike show and shine would be awesome, a cook out with all the clubs and a cruise.
> *


and by the way the show and shine sounds like a good idea.i hope childsplay69 can pull it off.we down to help him.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 17 2009, 07:26 PM~16014279
> *and by the way the show and shine sounds like a good idea.i hope childsplay69 can pull it off.we down to help him.
> *



Honestly its gonna be hard because i'm just a bike builder but I've been very cool w everyone doesnt matter what club you represent im more of an AZ thing.. Like when I first started building bikes and the shows were alot better... Hoping it can catch on agian and I see alot these past shows doing a great job and we just gotta keep it rolling!


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 17 2009, 10:31 PM~16016400
> *Honestly its gonna be hard because i'm just a bike builder but I've been very cool w everyone doesnt matter what club you represent im more of an AZ thing.. Like when I first started building bikes and the shows were alot better... Hoping it can catch on agian and I see alot these past shows doing a great job and we just gotta keep it rolling!
> *


its gana be hard but if you put your mind and heart into it itl happen.and your rite shows arent what they used to be but itl get there again.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 17 2009, 12:35 AM~16006449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea. us familys gotta stick togather homie.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

and a old pic of my third bike. and by old i mean this bikes frame has a tank and skirts now.the bikes parts are all diferent now too.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: ohh yeah looking real good matt.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 18 2009, 03:24 PM~16022202
> *:biggrin: ohh yeah looking real good matt.
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Must watch this video, its a gut buster(for some at least)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8h7N2mVWjk


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 20 2009, 02:35 PM~16038347
> *Must watch this video, its a gut buster(for some at least)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8h7N2mVWjk
> *


thats better


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:uh:   :dunno:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 20 2009, 01:51 PM~16038434
> *:uh:      :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Your club should roll to the south side someday bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 20 2009, 01:51 PM~16038434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and my girl put it on from being bored yesterday. :cheesy:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 20 2009, 11:47 PM~16043816
> *me and my girl put it on from being bored yesterday. :cheesy:
> *


haha i can see that man the video was a lil wierd :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 20 2009, 10:01 PM~16042870
> *Your club should roll to the south side someday bro
> *


yea that be tite to kick it with the other clubs down there.not alot of clubs in our area or lowriders for that matter.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CENTRAL AND BASELINE AT THE LONG WONGS NEXT TO THE LIQUOR STORE. :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 21 2009, 12:41 PM~16047645
> *CENTRAL AND BASELINE AT THE LONG WONGS NEXT TO THE LIQUOR STORE.  :biggrin:
> *


cool wel see whats up.il definately keep that in mind.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

OK COOL WE'RE THERE ALMOST EVERY SUNDAY


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 21 2009, 03:24 PM~16049180
> *OK COOL WE'RE THERE ALMOST EVERY SUNDAY
> *


cool


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 21 2009, 03:24 PM~16049180
> *OK COOL WE'RE THERE ALMOST EVERY SUNDAY
> *



I try to be there, we have a few members that go every sat. It's fun in the summer in the south plaza lot. then we just get to ride and look at all the cars. Jus sayin

Sat nights bikes meetup at town lake park also. I ride with the phoenix freaks once in a while.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 21 2009, 05:04 PM~16050385
> *I try to be there, we have a few members that go every sat.  It's fun in the summer in the south plaza lot.  then we just get to ride and look at all the cars.  Jus sayin
> 
> Sat nights bikes meetup at town lake park also.  I ride with the phoenix freaks once in a while.
> *


cool we might go check that out as well :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 21 2009, 08:23 AM~16045415
> *haha i can see that man the video was a lil wierd  :biggrin:
> *


yea i thought that at first when i saw it. then it got hella funny. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 20 2009, 10:01 PM~16042870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up guys?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP OG CHAOS  WHEN U HANGING OUT WITH US :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 22 2009, 02:37 AM~16055670
> *WHAT'S UP OG CHAOS  WHEN U HANGING OUT WITH US :biggrin:
> *


hope to this comming year man. hey if we pull off a show for the summer. you wanna chill with us?


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

Heres a pic of Matthew(chaos92) and I with the club shirt lol


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Dec 23 2009, 07:46 PM~16072776
> *Heres a pic of Matthew(chaos92) and I with the club shirt lol
> 
> 
> ...


 tite :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 23 2009, 08:57 PM~16072903
> *tite  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha ya


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Where's the plaques?? :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 23 2009, 08:51 PM~16073438
> *Where's the plaques??  :biggrin:
> *


il post them tomarow :biggrin: havent goten the pictures developed.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Dec 23 2009, 08:46 PM~16072776
> *Heres a pic of Matthew(chaos92) and I with the club shirt lol
> 
> 
> ...


TEXAS ROADHOUSE NIKKAAAAAS!!!!


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

heres a pic of the plaques wen i first got them from krazy kutting.shout out to the homie johnny.thanx for the sick as work bro :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 16 2009, 06:27 PM~16002424
> *this is my black bike i had it since i was about 12.i still havent came up with a name for it yet.
> 
> 
> ...




nice ranfla homie,
my 1st looked juss like it :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PLAQUES ARE LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TWISTED MINDS


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Dec 23 2009, 11:16 PM~16074827
> *nice ranfla homie,
> my 1st looked juss like it :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie :biggrin: .im trying to get it done by march but wel see.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2009, 12:34 AM~16075407
> *PLAQUES ARE LOOKIN GOOD
> *


thanx bro! :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2009, 05:50 AM~16076162
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TWISTED MINDS
> *


gracias merry cristmas to you and yours as well bro.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 24 2009, 03:03 PM~16080496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.merry cristmas to you guys as well


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

*id like to take a moment and say merry cristmas to the entire twisted minds family.thank you all for being a part of our family.its been a crazy year with alot of ups and downs.hopefully we have many more to come.i appreciate and got love for all of you.thank you all.* :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove+Dec 23 2009, 07:46 PM~16072776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE FAMILY.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

merry cristmas to every club ot there much love and respect to all.and may everyone have a great new year.lets make 2010 a good year :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

AZ TTMFT


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2009, 11:04 PM~16084168
> *AZ TTMFT
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 24 2009, 11:04 PM~16084168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x55355434464777623542543 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WASSUP CHAOS WATCHA GET FOR CHRISTMAS??


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 24 2009, 11:19 PM~16084257
> *:h5:
> *


whats up homie how was ur cristmas?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 25 2009, 12:41 PM~16087554
> *whats up homie how was ur cristmas?
> *


Real cool got to spend a few days w my kids... watchn them opening up presents is always cool... their reactions are priceless...

What about you guys homies, how was your xmas????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 25 2009, 12:05 AM~16084548
> *WASSUP CHAOS WATCHA GET FOR CHRISTMAS??
> *


plattnum apple ipod nano.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 25 2009, 04:51 PM~16089127
> *Real cool got to spend a few days w my kids... watchn them opening up presents is always cool... their reactions are priceless...
> 
> What about you guys homies,  how was your xmas????
> *


pretty good kicked it with the family.we made pozole and a cabeza de res(a beef head).the girls drank margaritas and pina coladas.it was nice to have the family together.i try to take advantage of the time i got with them cuz who knows were wel be next year. :biggrin: got anything planned for new years?


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 25 2009, 05:45 PM~16089375
> *plattnum apple ipod nano.
> *


oh nice! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 25 2009, 06:24 PM~16089580
> *oh nice! :biggrin:
> *


 that and a new microwave for the family to enjoy. :biggrin:
bellz got me a new calender,superman tee,n beenie and a blcknd red checkerd beenie.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 25 2009, 08:03 PM~16089787
> *  that and a new microwave for the family to enjoy. :biggrin:
> bellz got me a new calender,superman tee,n beenie and a blcknd red checkerd beenie.
> *


i also got u a week vacation with me  dont forget that lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Dec 25 2009, 07:39 PM~16090001
> *i also got u a week vacation with me  dont forget that lol
> *


that ofcoures was awsome. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 25 2009, 08:41 PM~16090008
> *that ofcoures was  awsome. :biggrin:
> *


and expensive lol im glad u had fun


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 25 2009, 07:03 PM~16089787
> *  that and a new microwave for the family to enjoy. :biggrin:
> bellz got me a new calender,superman tee,n beenie and a blcknd red checkerd beenie.
> *


cool cool.dat microwave sounds tite :biggrin: i know we can use one ours is all ghetto you cant even see the the timer on it.haha :biggrin: .


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 25 2009, 06:23 PM~16089575
> *pretty good kicked it with the family.we made pozole and a cabeza de res(a beef head).the girls drank margaritas and pina coladas.it was nice to have the family together.i try to take advantage of the time i got with them cuz who knows were wel be next year. :biggrin: got anything planned for new years?
> *



My friends bar is having this 50.00 special.. Includes prime rim dinner w/ dessert and all you can drink from 7pm til midnight... includes mixdrinks... so pretty much get shitfaced


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 25 2009, 10:47 PM~16091480
> *My friends bar is having this 50.00 special.. Includes prime rim dinner w/ dessert and all you can drink from 7pm til midnight... includes mixdrinks... so pretty much get shitfaced
> *


haha dang sounds like a solid plan.im not drinking for new years i havent drank in about 3years so im trying to keep it up.and besides alcahol scares the hell outa me.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 25 2009, 08:27 PM~16090298
> *cool cool.dat microwave sounds tite :biggrin: i know we can use one ours is all ghetto you cant even see the the timer on it.haha :biggrin: .
> *


hey i have a great idea. why not we give you our old microwave? it was 30 dollers at the store and weve only had it seven months. but it still in working condition.











lmk if you want it homie.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2009, 12:44 PM~16094235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  and twisted minds wishes the same to you and yours as well.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 26 2009, 12:29 PM~16094155
> *hey i have a great idea. why not we give you our old microwave? it was 30 dollers at the store and weve only had it seven months. but it still in working condition.
> 
> 
> ...


haha na im good bro.im could care less bout it man.as ling as it heats up its all good.thanx anyways bro :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2009, 12:44 PM~16094235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


happy holidays to you guys as well.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 26 2009, 12:29 PM~16094155
> *hey i have a great idea. why not we give you our old microwave? it was 30 dollers at the store and weve only had it seven months. but it still in working condition.
> 
> 
> ...



haha i cant belive you offered me a microwave haha .i was just jokeing bro.we dont care bout it not haveing numbers we mexican man we have all kinds of weird shit at our house :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602+Dec 26 2009, 05:03 PM~16095671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  well we'll just donate it to the less fortunite.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 26 2009, 05:37 PM~16095873
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    well we'll just donate it to the less fortunite.
> *


hey matt i started cleaning up the scetch of the handle bars.and dont worry bellz il make them look perfect for your bike :biggrin:.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 26 2009, 07:29 PM~16096740
> *hey matt i started cleaning up the scetch of the handle bars.and dont worry bellz il make them look perfect for your bike :biggrin:.
> *


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

so what do you guys got planned for new years?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 26 2009, 07:50 PM~16096901
> *so what do you guys got planned for new years?
> *


nothing that i know of.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 26 2009, 07:54 PM~16096945
> *nothing that i know of.
> *


me either i think its on a thursday and i work but well see wats up.so how are things going up there?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 26 2009, 07:57 PM~16096976
> *me either i think its on a thursday and i work but well see wats up.so how are things going up there?
> *


welll im home now. umm house cawt fire earlyer. and my sister i havent talked to in years called to day. also im thinking of another project i can do on the side.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 26 2009, 08:20 PM~16097166
> *welll im home now. umm house cawt fire earlyer. and my sister i havent talked to in years called to day. also im thinking of another project i can do on the side.
> *


how the hell did your house catch on fire?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

OLD MICROWAVE??,, :biggrin:  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 26 2009, 08:29 PM~16096740
> *hey matt i started cleaning up the scetch of the handle bars.and dont worry bellz il make them look perfect for your bike :biggrin:.
> *


oks :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 27 2009, 02:17 PM~16102423
> *how the hell did your house catch on fire?
> *


we just did what 50% of the people do on turkey day and christmas. 













































burnt the roast. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DONT KNOW IF YOU GUYS ARE AWARE OF THIS BUT THERES A TWISTED MINDS BIKE CLUB HERE IN SAN DIEGO AND THEYVE BEEN HERE FOR A LONNNNGGGG WHILE DOING THEIR THING 














































[/quote]




























[/quote]




























[/quote]


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> DONT KNOW IF YOU GUYS ARE AWARE OF THIS BUT THERES A TWISTED MINDS BIKE CLUB HERE IN SAN DIEGO AND THEYVE BEEN HERE FOR A LONNNNGGGG WHILE DOING THEIR THING





























[/quote]


























[/quote]



































[/quote]


And just like that, you guys just got bigger ! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=62472098


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^^^^^

VID OF THE CLUB IN THE NEWS


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn that sucks


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> DONT KNOW IF YOU GUYS ARE AWARE OF THIS BUT THERES A TWISTED MINDS BIKE CLUB HERE IN SAN DIEGO AND THEYVE BEEN HERE FOR A LONNNNGGGG WHILE DOING THEIR THING





























[/quote]


























[/quote]



































[/quote]
theres also a twisted minds truck club up in ontario oregon that my cousin started about 12years ago they focus on air bags and shit like that,thats were i got the idea to make a car club bro and i was gana focus on lowriders mostly cars but we have bikes.i aint trying to copy no one bro.theres probably tons of more clubs with the same name.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> DONT KNOW IF YOU GUYS ARE AWARE OF THIS BUT THERES A TWISTED MINDS BIKE CLUB HERE IN SAN DIEGO AND THEYVE BEEN HERE FOR A LONNNNGGGG WHILE DOING THEIR THING





























[/quote]


























[/quote]



































[/quote]
and no homie i was not aware of that.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> DONT KNOW IF YOU GUYS ARE AWARE OF THIS BUT THERES A TWISTED MINDS BIKE CLUB HERE IN SAN DIEGO AND THEYVE BEEN HERE FOR A LONNNNGGGG WHILE DOING THEIR THING





























[/quote]


























[/quote]



































[/quote]
here are my and my homie rauls trucks this is what we started our club wit and my bike.i had my truck since i was 10years old back wen i was rolling with my cousins club.
my homies truck









my truck


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2009, 07:54 PM~16105101
> *:h5:
> *


wat up homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 27 2009, 06:58 PM~16104573
> *DONT KNOW IF YOU GUYS ARE AWARE OF THIS BUT THERES A TWISTED MINDS BIKE CLUB HERE IN SAN DIEGO AND THEYVE BEEN HERE FOR A LONNNNGGGG WHILE DOING THEIR THING
> *


hey were did you find these pics at? and they have a lil also?


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 28 2009, 03:52 PM~16112654
> *hey were did you find these pics at?  and they have a lil also?
> *


i searched and didnt find one but i like the red bike with the flame design it looks mean :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

whats up family?


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 12:05 PM~16145624
> *whats up family?
> *


nothing much just working and trying to finish my projects.how bout you guys?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 01:19 PM~16146234
> *nothing much just working and trying to finish my projects.how bout you guys?
> *


trying to make 30$ up quick and making my new years resalution.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 03:17 PM~16146684
> *trying to make 30$ up quick and making my new years resalution.
> *


well what do you have for sale then


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAM YOU'RE NEW YEARS RESOLUTION IS ONLY 30 BUCKS?  DAM MINE IS THOUSANDS!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 02:26 PM~16146746
> *
> heres wat i have.
> hey bro wat parts do you have for sale?do you have pics?*


yea. they are old parts . but are what i got left. theyall need relating unfortunetly.
sissy bar and handle bars








the bars are schwinn.


















the frame, forks,sprocket,crank,chain,chain guard, head and crank cups and goose neck are also for sale here.









here are the other parts i have.









tire not include



































lmk


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 31 2009, 02:50 PM~16146873
> *DAM YOU'RE NEW YEARS RESOLUTION IS ONLY 30 BUCKS?  DAM MINE IS THOUSANDS!! :biggrin:
> *


naw mie is a prayer. thats all. the 30 is for a shipping fee i need to pay. my family and i are in debt cuz some fool got into our checking account and stole almost 1,000$ from us.we almost cant even pay rent.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 03:51 PM~16146881
> *yea. they are old parts . but are what i got left. theyall need relating unfortunetly.
> sissy bar and handle bars
> 
> ...


how much for the sissy bar
crank on the Schwinn 
chain and chain guard


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

make me an offer. im not looking for much.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 04:08 PM~16146991
> *make me an offer. im not looking for much.
> *


what size is the chain guard


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 03:20 PM~16147084
> *what size is the chain guard
> *


26''


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAM THAT SUCKS BRO. I HATE THAT SHIT PEOPLE WORK FOR THE STUFF THEY HAVE AND MUTHAFUCKERS WON'T TOUCH THEY HEARTS TO STEAL FROM U


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 04:49 PM~16147289
> *26''
> *


damn i need a 20" do you have any


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 04:08 PM~16147456
> *damn i need a 20" do you have any
> *


i have an old bmx chain. but needs plating.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 31 2009, 04:05 PM~16147429
> *DAM THAT SUCKS BRO. I HATE THAT SHIT PEOPLE WORK FOR THE STUFF THEY HAVE AND MUTHAFUCKERS WON'T TOUCH THEY HEARTS TO STEAL FROM U
> *


yea. we put a poice reaport in. hoping for the best.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 02:56 PM~16146908
> *naw mie is a prayer. thats all.  the 30 is for a shipping fee i need to pay.  my family and i are in debt cuz some fool got into our checking account and stole almost 1,000$ from us.we almost cant even pay rent.
> *


by wen do you need the 30?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 05:36 PM~16147705
> *i have an old bmx chain. but needs plating.
> *


how much is plating


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 04:45 PM~16147788
> *by wen do you need the 30?
> *


asap this guy ses first come first serve


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 04:49 PM~16147818
> *how much is plating
> *


best bet is to ask tonyO. he does triple plating only. joal of jagster my do plating too so ask him also.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 05:57 PM~16147899
> *best bet is to ask tonyO. he does triple plating only.  joal of jagster my do plating too so ask him also.
> *


alright ill ask him know 
i wanted to talk to someone about chroming some stuff anyways now i know who


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 05:07 PM~16147973
> *alright ill ask him know
> i wanted to talk to someone about chroming some stuff anyways now i know who
> *


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 05:07 PM~16147973
> *alright ill ask him know
> i wanted to talk to someone about chroming some stuff anyways now i know who
> *


johnny from krazy kutting does also.he has a topic on here.hes the only guy i go to for my shit :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 04:54 PM~16147867
> *asap this guy ses first come first serve
> *


ok il tell you wat il give you 30 for the sissy bar and you put it on bellz bike that way we help her out as well.and besides i promised her one.hows that sound?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 07:11 PM~16148563
> *johnny from krazy kutting does also.he has a topic on here.hes the only guy i go to for my shit :biggrin:
> *


do you have a link 
how much does he charge


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 06:14 PM~16148597
> *do you have a link
> how much does he charge
> *


heres his cell number bro 928 750 2324. ask him hel give you a good price.tell him santiago told you to hit him up  .


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 06:14 PM~16148594
> *ok il tell you wat il give you 30 for the sissy bar and you put it on bellz bike that way we help her out as well.and besides i promised her one.hows that sound?
> *


hey yea that will work. it save me on the stress and one less part for you to pay shpping on.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 07:17 PM~16148631
> *heres his cell number bro 928 750 2324. ask him hel give you a good price.tell him santiago told you to hit him up  .
> *


alright thanks ill hit him up tomorrow


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 07:17 PM~16148631
> *heres his cell number bro 928 750 2324. ask him hel give you a good price.tell him santiago told you to hit him up  .
> *


do you know if he does gold


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 06:21 PM~16148666
> *do you know if he does gold
> *


yea he should cuz he does two tone and stuff like that.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 06:17 PM~16148632
> *hey yea that will work. it save me on the stress and one less part for you to pay shpping on.
> *


cool pm me the adress and il send it to you threw the mail.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 06:20 PM~16148662
> *alright thanks ill hit him up tomorrow
> *


no problem bro.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 06:14 PM~16148597
> *do you have a link
> how much does he charge
> *


heres the link bro so you can see some of his work
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481741


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 07:14 PM~16148594
> *ok il tell you wat il give you 30 for the sissy bar and you put it on bellz bike that way we help her out as well.and besides i promised her one.hows that sound?
> *


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 06:36 PM~16148785
> *cool pm me the adress and il send it to you threw the mail.
> *


pm sent. and 6 hours till the new year.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 07:59 PM~16148997
> *pm sent. and 6 hours till the new year.
> *


What's up with the hole pm sent why do you say that??? I see that all over lil, wh do you want everyone to know u sent it??? I don't see the poin of it.....


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Dec 31 2009, 06:54 PM~16148944
> *Thank you :biggrin:
> *


its all good you dont gata thank me.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Dec 31 2009, 07:02 PM~16149027
> *What's up with the hole pm sent why do you say that??? I see that all over lil, wh do you want everyone to know u sent it??? I don't see the poin of it.....
> *


fromwhat i know its so if the person dosent see the message in there box at that time they may read the topic reply and realize they have mssage.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 06:59 PM~16148997
> *pm sent. and 6 hours till the new year.
> *


probably wont make it way to tired.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 07:07 PM~16149095
> *fromwhat i know its so if the person dosent see the message in there box at that time they may read the topic reply and realize they have  mssage.
> *


that sounds about rite.haha but i dont know for shure.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 07:08 PM~16149102
> *probably wont make it way to tired.
> *


im gonna stay up till 12:00am and put happy new year. lol :rolfao:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 07:11 PM~16149129
> *im gonna stay up till 12:00am and put happy new year. lol :rolfao:
> *


haha sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 08:11 PM~16149129
> *im gonna stay up till 12:00am and put happy new year. lol :rolfao:
> *


Im staying up with u


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602+Dec 31 2009, 07:35 PM~16148775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Dec 31 2009, 07:15 PM~16149163
> *Im staying up with u
> *


have fun


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Dec 31 2009, 08:02 PM~16149027
> *What's up with the hole pm sent why do you say that??? I see that all over lil, wh do you want everyone to know u sent it??? I don't see the poin of it.....
> *


i do it to get my amount of posts up :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 08:17 PM~16149180
> *have fun
> *


we will  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 31 2009, 07:14 PM~16149152
> *haha sounds like a plan :biggrin:
> *


yea the faced parts and paint/body work. is the starter upgrades for this year. 
oh and a secret toy of mine i just got.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 07:20 PM~16149208
> *yea the faced parts and paint/body work. is the starter upgrades for this year.
> oh and a secret toy of mine i just got.
> *


not a bad start and a suprise is always good :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 31 2009, 07:19 PM~16149194
> *i do it to get my amount of posts up  :biggrin:
> *


ha that works to :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Dec 31 2009, 07:19 PM~16149194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

four more hours.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

two hours till 2010


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

little less than an hour and counting till new year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YERS EVERYONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE  biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

happy new years to you guys to :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 12:33 PM~16153278
> *happy new years to you guys to :biggrin:
> *


same to you family. whats your to five favorite moments of 2009?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

happy new years!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 1 2010, 06:08 PM~16155798
> *happy new years!!!!
> *


same to you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 12:40 PM~16153329
> *same to you family.  whats your to five favorite moments of 2009?
> *


thats a hard one.theres so many.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 1 2010, 06:08 PM~16155798
> *happy new years!!!!
> *


happy new years to you and yours as well. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 06:57 PM~16156264
> *thats a hard one.theres so many.
> *


mine are ..............

5. winning that sponcership

4. getting my first schwinn

3. completing my goals

2. becomming a member of the TWISTED MINDS family

1. meeting my love bellz


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 07:20 PM~16156451
> *mine are ..............
> 
> 5. winning that sponcership
> ...


man you two only been together for a year?the way you two talk bout eachother made me think you guys were together for a long ass time.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 08:51 PM~16156709
> *man you two only been together for a year?the way you two talk bout eachother made me think you guys were together for a long ass time.
> *


we bine dating for 2 months lol
b ud think im dumb u new my 5 fav lol


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 07:54 PM~16156727
> *we bine dating for 2 months lol
> b ud think im dumb  u new my 5 fav lol
> *


i wouldnt think your dumb what are they?


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16156773
> *i wouldnt think your dumb what are they?
> *


1: falling in love with Matthew 2: that week with Matthew 3: Matthew and my first kiss 4: Matthew asking me out 5: meeting Matthew
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:04 PM~16156793
> *1: falling in love with Matthew 2: that week with Matthew 3: Matthew and my first kiss  4: Matthew asking me out 5: meeting Matthew
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16156806
> *:cheesy:
> *


what up with the smoking miley face????
P.s I LOOOVE YOU BABE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:08 PM~16156821
> *what up with the smoking miley face????
> P.s I LOOOVE YOU BABE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  = cool


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:04 PM~16156793
> *1: falling in love with Matthew 2: that week with Matthew 3: Matthew and my first kiss  4: Matthew asking me out 5: meeting Matthew
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats some list :biggrin: but that aint dumb thow you in love thats understandable.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 09:10 PM~16156836
> *  = cool
> *


smoking aint cool smoking leds to death X_X LOL


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 09:10 PM~16156839
> *thats some list :biggrin:  but that aint dumb thow you in love thats understandable.
> *


ya :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i do love him with allmy heart^^


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

im gonna be sick wit all this love shit


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 09:12 PM~16156847
> *smoking aint cool smoking leds to death X_X LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 1 2010, 09:14 PM~16156863
> *im gonna be sick wit all this love shit
> *


im rry  cnt help it


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 1 2010, 08:14 PM~16156863
> *im gonna be sick wit all this love shit
> *


hahaha.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

so what shows we have cooking so far for 2010?


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 08:18 PM~16156910
> *so what shows we have cooking so far for 2010?
> *


i dont know yet something will come up thow :biggrin: .


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 09:19 PM~16156929
> *i dont know yet something will come up thow :biggrin: .
> *


whats all planed for march? for the club.......


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:12 PM~16156847
> *smoking aint cool smoking leds to death X_X LOL
> *


that is true thats y i only smoke ounce a day for religiouse resons :biggrin: !


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16156935
> *whats all planed for march? for the club.......
> *


well the lrm show for shure and still working on trying to get the anaversary party to happen.we hit a huge bump but ima try my best to make it happen.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 09:23 PM~16156956
> *well the lrm show for shure and still working on trying to get the anaversary party to happen.we hit a huge bump but ima try my best to make it happen.
> *


lrm???
MY LITTLE BROTHER JUST LEARND A BAD SINE TO DO TO SOMEONE!!!!!


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:26 PM~16156984
> *lrm???
> MY LITTLE BROTHER JUST LEARND A BAD SINE TO DO TO SOMEONE!!!!!
> *


lrm= lowrider magazine
and what did he learn?


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 09:31 PM~16157026
> *lrm= lowrider magazine
> and what did he learn?
> *


the one were u put the peace sine on ur mouth stick ur toung out and move it round between the fingres LOL
im so gld my mom and dad aint home right now ll


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 08:23 PM~16156956
> *well the lrm show for shure and still working on trying to get the anaversary party to happen.we hit a huge bump but ima try my best to make it happen.
> *


i told my mom that i couldent miss the anniversary. im hoping to go to phoenix. you got any update on the club car show?


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:34 PM~16157051
> *the one were u put the peace sine on ur mouth stick ur toung out and move it round between the fingres LOL
> im so gld my mom and dad aint home right now ll
> *


haha.who taght him that?


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 09:39 PM~16157084
> *haha.who taght him that?
> *


MATTHEW!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:39 PM~16157087
> *MATTHEW!!!!!!!!
> *


  












































*J/K*


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 09:42 PM~16157103
> *
> J/K
> *


HE KEEPS DOING IT!!!!!!!!!! moms gonna kill me if he dos that tomarow


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 08:36 PM~16157067
> *i told my mom that i couldent miss the anniversary. im hoping to go to phoenix.  you got any update on the club car show?
> *


i dont know man i been hitting alot of money problems im struggling to make the anaversary happen hopefully things get beter cuz if not not only am i not gana be able to do anything but i mite be without a job.so for now i just cant afford a show.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16157113
> *HE KEEPS DOING IT!!!!!!!!!! moms gonna kill me if he dos that tomarow
> *


haha thats funny.how old is he?does he even know wat dat means?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 08:44 PM~16157119
> *i dont know man i been hitting alot of money problems im struggling to make the anaversary happen hopefully things get beter cuz if not not only am i not gana be able to do anything but i mite be without a job.so for now i just cant afford a show.
> *


thats cool man. you just do what yea need to do.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 09:46 PM~16157126
> *haha thats funny.how old is he?does he even know wat dat means?
> *


hes 10 hes downsindrum (hes mentoly disaboled)


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 08:49 PM~16157146
> *thats cool man. you just do what yea need to do.
> *


il do my best


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 1 2010, 07:14 PM~16156863
> *im gonna be sick wit all this love shit
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:49 PM~16157152
> *hes 10 hes downsindrum (hes mentoly disaboled)
> *


dang im sorry to here that.i know a few people like that and let me tell you they are some of the nicest people i know. i wish other people would have half the heart and personality as they do.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 09:54 PM~16157204
> *dang im sorry to here that.i know a few people like that and let me tell you they are some of the nicest people i know. i wish other people would have half the heart and personality as they do.
> *


ya he can b sweet but its kinda scary there fear less and so frendly theyll go to a stranger and hug and kiss em there so easy to b stolen and its so scarry


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 1 2010, 08:59 PM~16157253
> *ya he can b sweet but its kinda scary there fear less and so frendly theyll go to a stranger and hug and kiss em there so easy to b stolen and its so scarry
> *


it shouldnt be scary as long as you guys watch him and are extra careful.and besides you shouldnt think about things like that.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 1 2010, 08:50 PM~16157159
> *il do my best
> *


yea. im here to suport you 100%. i know of a few shows in april and may im gonna cruise at. october has the laughlin show and november has the havasu show.
who knows maybe things wont be tough this year and we will all get to roll togather at one or two of these. ill keep ya posted on other shows as they come.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 1 2010, 08:53 PM~16157195
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats up bro?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 08:31 PM~16157561
> *whats up bro?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 1 2010, 09:41 PM~16157690
> *:wave:
> *


hey i should have touch of class, guardian angel and broken wings at a level for this years laughlin show. you should check there show out one of these years. its a small show but this year should be better. last year they only had four bikes in all besides mine as i dident register then. but this year ill try registering my bikes and hopfuly there will be other clubs with bikes there. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 1 2010, 08:54 PM~16157821
> *hey i should have touch of class, guardian angel and broken wings at a level for this years laughlin show. you should check there show out one of these years. its a small show but this year should be better. last year they only had four bikes in all besides mine as i dident register then. but this year ill try registering my bikes and hopfuly there will be other clubs with bikes there. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey jr. im gonna post the bike rules here. so we can start prepairing for the show.

2010 Lowrider Bicycle Exhibitor Rules

A.	GENERAL

1.	REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.

2.	CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3.	OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. 

4.	INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 

5.	ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 

7.	ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

9.	SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

10.	ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 


B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

4.	Bicycle Classes 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)	
C.	JUDGING

1.	JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2.	DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3.	DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except “Best of Show” winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.

4.	POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


D.	AWARDS/PRIZES	

1.	For each category three trophies will be awarded 
2.	Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
3.	Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00

(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)

4.	The following Special Awards will also be offered:
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*3.	OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. * :0


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 2 2010, 02:38 PM~16162481
> *3.	OPERABILITY:  Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn.   :0
> *


yea thats gana make things a lil tricky.my black one is slamed on the ground.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 2 2010, 03:21 PM~16162744
> *yea thats gana make things a lil tricky.my black one is slamed on the ground.
> *


yea almost the same with mine. the down crown has the pedals a half inch from the ground. and cant see it turn very well. i have a regulair crown. maybe it will rise the half inch to two or two anda half inches and make the turns easyer. shit i just forgot i aint got bearingd in the front cuz they broke. and my crank bearings are about ready to break.  and being the frame is schwinn im not sure if the other bearings fit or if i need a type of bearing to fit it.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 2 2010, 03:46 PM~16162884
> *yea almost the same with mine. the down crown has the pedals a half inch from the ground. and cant see it turn very well.  i have a regulair crown. maybe it will rise the half inch to two or two anda half inches and make the turns easyer. shit i just forgot i aint got bearingd in the front cuz they broke. and my crank bearings are about ready to break.  and being the frame is schwinn im not sure if the other bearings fit or if i need a type of bearing to fit it.
> *


check a bike shop they mite be able to order them if they dont have them.wat year is it?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WTF. U NEED A SOCIAL SECURITY CARD TO WIN?   THAT SHIT DON'T SEEM RIGHT O WELL IT IS WHAT IT IS. SO WHAT'S UP JR DID U EVER FIND A SPOT ON THE NORTHSIDE TO HANGOUT?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 2 2010, 08:18 PM~16165082
> *check a bike shop they mite be able to order them if they dont have them.wat year is it?
> *


its a 1979 stingray.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 2 2010, 09:02 PM~16165555
> *its a 1979 stingray.
> *


wen i have time il check at a few bike shops to see if they can order some.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 2 2010, 09:04 PM~16165582
> *wen i have time il check at a few bike shops to see if they can order some.
> *


cool. thanks. i know that the bike shops here have no clue what is what on lowriders cuz i asked one about this silver frame i had . and he said it was a 74 schwinn and it was a huffy.. oh hey jr your inbox is full. cant message ya.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 2 2010, 09:18 PM~16165715
> *cool.  thanks. i know that the bike shops here have no clue what is what on lowriders cuz i asked one about this silver frame i had . and he said it was a 74 schwinn and it was a huffy..  oh hey jr your inbox is full. cant message ya.
> *


i cleared my in box already bro.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 3 2010, 02:22 PM~16170884
> *i cleared my in box already bro.
> *


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 3 2010, 06:13 PM~16172804
> *
> *


i earased the pm that had your adress pm it to me again .


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 3 2010, 06:18 PM~16172875
> *i earased the pm that had your adress pm it to me again .
> *


pm sent and chrome plating my custom parts by joal is 225$ pluss shipping. what would johnny charge for plating?


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 4 2010, 02:39 PM~16180752
> *pm sent and chrome plating my custom parts by joal is 225$ pluss shipping. what would johnny charge for plating?
> *


il ask him.man if you would have asked me yesterday i would have goten you an instant price cuz i was talking to him last nite about some parts that we gana make we was going over the designs.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 4 2010, 06:13 PM~16183014
> *il ask him.man if you would have asked me yesterday i would have goten you an instant price cuz i was talking to him last nite about some parts that we gana make we was going over the designs.
> *


at the time i dident quit no if i was getting them.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 5 2010, 09:30 PM~16197667
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 5 2010, 09:41 PM~16197828
> *whats up homie?
> *


chillin homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 6 2010, 11:13 AM~16202750
> *chillin homie
> *


same here.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Any of you guys gonna make it to Yuma??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2010, 09:17 PM~16209126
> *Any of you guys gonna make it to Yuma??
> *


which show you talking about homie?


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2010, 09:17 PM~16209126
> *Any of you guys gonna make it to Yuma??
> *


i dont know man its gana be one long drive and i work weekends and get out at 2,but il see wats up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT whats the happs family? theres a car n bike show in laughlin this year in october. ill be there repersenting az. anyone want to join me?


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 7 2010, 06:43 PM~16218749
> *TTT whats the happs family? theres a car n bike show in laughlin this year in october. ill be there repersenting az.  anyone want to join me?
> *


weres dat?


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 7 2010, 07:43 PM~16218749
> *TTT whats the happs family? theres a car n bike show in laughlin this year in october. ill be there repersenting az.  anyone want to join me?
> *


CAN I COME BABE :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 7 2010, 06:52 PM~16218869
> *weres dat?
> *


its in navada. across the river from bullhead city. i havent got a date yet. but last year there was lacking bikes at it. so im trying to round up as many lowrider bikes as posible to rep. az lat year there was only two bikes and two motorcycles. by the time the show is here i should have both my bikes and bellz bike ready for it. all i know is registration is 25 per entry the reason for such high fees is laughlin i a small version of vages.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Jan 7 2010, 07:14 PM~16219139
> *CAN I COME BABE  :cheesy:
> *


ofcoures you can. :biggrin: the more the better.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 7 2010, 08:21 PM~16219224
> *ofcoures you can. :biggrin:  the more the better.
> *


yay :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 7 2010, 08:21 PM~16219224
> *ofcoures you can. :biggrin:  the more the better.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2010, 07:34 PM~16219383
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 7 2010, 08:40 PM~16219450
> *:biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2010, 07:45 PM~16219497
> *:rofl:
> *


so homie what you up to today?


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 7 2010, 08:01 PM~16219680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 7 2010, 08:59 PM~16219659
> *so homie what you up to today?
> *


do you know those transparency for overhead projectors 
i got one of a Shwinn frame and im tryin to figure out how im gonna do my frame


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2010, 08:10 PM~16219788
> *do you know those transparency for  overhead projectors
> i got one of a Shwinn frame and im tryin to figure out how im gonna do my frame
> *


you mean like the progectors in a class room?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 7 2010, 09:22 PM~16219929
> *you mean like the progectors in a class room?
> *


yeah the clear plastic that goes on them 
i got tired for redrawing the frame


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2010, 08:25 PM~16219957
> *yeah the clear plastic that goes on them
> i got tired for redrawing the frame
> *


thats a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 7 2010, 07:19 PM~16219188
> *its in navada. across the river from bullhead city. i havent got a date yet. but last year there was lacking bikes at it. so im trying to round up as many lowrider bikes as posible to rep. az lat year there was only two bikes and two motorcycles. by the time the show is here i should have both my bikes and bellz bike ready for it. all i know is registration is 25 per entry the reason for such high fees is laughlin i a small version of vages.
> *


il see wats up cant say yes just yet its a while from now.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Jan 7 2010, 08:25 PM~16219957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright cool. i know im going to go again this year cuz last year it was a nice little turnout.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for the family.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 7 2010, 09:16 PM~16220605
> *thats tight. bellz frame is done  by the homie joey. then my family/homie jr
> will have it painted.
> alright cool. i know im going to go again this year cuz last year it was a nice little turnout.
> *


 cant wait to get started on the frame :biggrin: and il see if i can make it to the show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 8 2010, 02:16 PM~16227256
> *cant wait to get started on the frame :biggrin: and il see if i can make it to the show.
> *


cant wait to see it done and in person. yea just do what you can afford. if cant make it theres always next year. oh i reaceved the 30$ today. im gona try and find a picture frame for the t.m. logo. that way i can display it at the shows.let people know they are looking at twisted minds bikes.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 8 2010, 02:29 PM~16227396
> *cant wait to see it done and in person.  yea just do what you can afford. if cant make it theres always next year.  oh i reaceved the 30$ today. im gona try and find a picture frame for the t.m. logo. that way i can display it at the shows.let people know they are looking at twisted minds bikes.
> *


cool i was just gana ask you about that.i sent it with the paper so you couldnt see that there was money in the envolope.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Jan 8 2010, 07:50 PM~16230718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 8 2010, 07:43 PM~16230644
> *cool i was just gana ask you about that.i sent it with the paper so you couldnt see that there was money in the envolope.
> *


yea i havent reaceved any thing on the form yet. i just sold my old bullet light and the homie is sending me some mufflers .


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 8 2010, 08:01 PM~16230849
> *yea i havent reaceved any thing on the form yet. i just sold my old bullet light and the homie  is sending me some mufflers .
> *


cool cool they going on toc?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

maybe.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 8 2010, 08:43 PM~16231276
> *maybe.
> *


they would look bad on it :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 9 2010, 08:52 PM~16240693
> *
> *


so wen are you gana send the frame for paint?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 10 2010, 03:18 PM~16246041
> *so wen are you gana send the frame for paint?
> *


mom ses maybe this week. deppending on the money.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 10 2010, 04:32 PM~16246492
> *mom ses maybe this week. deppending on the money.
> *


just take your time man if you cant do it now wel do it some other time.times are tuff for all of us just do wat you can


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT jan. 11 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

show is april 10th 2010 best of show 500.00 best bike 200.00 and hop 200.00 need more info hit up will at [email protected] or 520)971-0432 pre -reg just e mail me 20.00$pre reg for cars 15.00$for bikes 20.00 for $ hop bombs/50/60/70/80/90/newer/luxury/trucks/suv/motorcycles/bikes/peddlecars/trikes/1st and 2nd place classifications steet mild semi full radical


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

twisted minds k-town az repersenting familys everywere.and inspiring youth to build bikes and stay out of trouble


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 03:06 PM~16256216
> *twisted minds k-town az repersenting familys everywere.and inspiring youth to build bikes and say out of trouble
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THATS WHAT IT IS ABOUT

LOOKS LIKE YOURE GONNA BE COMING BIG THIS YEAR :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 02:14 PM~16256302
> *:thumbsup: THATS WHAT IT IS ABOUT
> 
> LOOKS LIKE YOURE GONNA BE COMING BIG THIS YEAR  :0
> ...


yea. hey i seen twisted minds bike club in sd. got in lrm in the march issue. let mike know i said congrats. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 05:27 PM~16257524
> *yea. hey i seen twisted minds bike club in sd. got in lrm in the march issue.  let mike know i said congrats. :biggrin:
> *


COO ILL LET HIM KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 03:06 PM~16256216
> *twisted minds k-town az repersenting familys everywere.and inspiring youth to build bikes and say out of trouble
> 
> 
> ...


say it loud.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 06:33 PM~16258277
> *say it loud.
> *


CAN I GET A HALLELUJAH?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Jan 11 2010, 04:37 PM~16257633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


halleluja


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 06:46 PM~16258439
> *
> lol  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SAY IT LOUD


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 06:14 PM~16258773
> *SAY IT LOUD
> *


hey homie. is there a way to contact mike?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 09:21 PM~16260296
> *hey homie. is there a way to contact mike?
> *


SURE IS ILL PM YOU HIS NUMBER


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 10:24 PM~16262002
> *SURE IS ILL PM YOU HIS NUMBER
> *


  thanks homie.


----------



## cbp 666 (Jan 11, 2010)

so this is twisted minds's topic. cool.whats up everyone?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT ONE LAST TIME FOR THE CLUB WE ONCE CALLED O.G TWISTED MINDS. :tears: :tears:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 13 2010, 03:20 PM~16279411
> *TTT ONE LAST TIME FOR THE CLUB WE ONCE CALLED O.G TWISTED MINDS. :tears:  :tears:
> *


WHAT HAPPNED??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 13 2010, 03:23 PM~16279435
> *WHAT HAPPNED??
> *


ur sexy :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 13 2010, 02:23 PM~16279435
> *WHAT HAPPNED??
> *


well unfortunetly the only way the homie jr was gonna be able to keep the club is if we turned all our rights and rules over to mikes club so jr desided to just start from scratch and build up a new club. im staying with him so what ever our new club is called i will be repin it. but we will be strong and we will unit as strong as we left off. the is the homie cbp 666 that wants to start a chapter of our new club in arkansas. so we will be back. just with a different name. :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

That sucks bro.. what about your plaques??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 02:41 PM~16279584
> *That sucks bro.. what about your plaques??
> *


not sure hoime. maybe keep them as a bit of history. or as a reminder of we accompleshed. same with the t-shirts. :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 13 2010, 02:47 PM~16279629
> *not sure hoime. maybe keep them as a bit of history. or as a reminder of we accompleshed. same with the t-shirts. :happysad:
> *


Call it Lone Wolf Bike Club... :roflmao: I forgot where I heard that from but that club name has always brought a smile to my face :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 02:57 PM~16279721
> *Call it Lone Wolf Bike Club...  :roflmao: I forgot where I heard that from but that club name has always brought a smile to my face :biggrin:
> *


lol. i acctualy almost started a car club called that. but there wernt enough cars there to start it. :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 13 2010, 03:51 PM~16280230
> *lol. i acctualy almost started a car club called that. but there wernt enough cars there to start it. :cheesy:
> *



:wow:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 13 2010, 03:51 PM~16280230
> *lol. i acctualy almost started a car club called that. but there wernt enough cars there to start it. :cheesy:
> *


haha ur a lier.foreal no joke?


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 02:41 PM~16279584
> *That sucks bro.. what about your plaques??
> *


well i know all my cousins and all of the og members that been with it since it started in 96 are going to keep the plaques.i got 2of them one im gana keep and the other im gana talk to johnny and see if theres some way that i can maybee take it apart and use some of the peices to make a part or add to a part for my truck or bike.that way heres always gana be a part of it in one of them.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602+Jan 13 2010, 03:59 PM~16280302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey jr maybe you can make a tribute bike called twisted minds.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 13 2010, 03:25 PM~16279449
> *ur sexy :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU  
LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 13 2010, 03:33 PM~16279513
> *well unfortunetly the only way the homie jr was gonna be able to keep the club is if we turned all our rights and rules over to mikes club so jr desided to just start from scratch and build up a new club.  im staying with him so what ever our new club is called i will be repin it. but we will be strong and we will unit as strong as we left off. the is the homie cbp 666 that wants to start a chapter of our new club in arkansas. so we will be back. just with a different name. :happysad:
> *


OH I C WELL GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEW CLUB


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

trying somthing here bear with me here.

dident work. o well


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 13 2010, 10:32 PM~16285427
> *trying somthing here bear with me here.
> 
> dident work. o well
> *


no new club name yet.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------

